# Doxa Electric



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Seems like nearly every watch manufacturer in the 1960s used the Landeron 4750 movement in at least one of their models.

Here is a very recent arrival (last week). Nice clean lines on this one; all stainless steel case and Doxa-badged Landeron 4750.


----------



## LozR (Jan 12, 2011)

Smart watch and as you say it does have very clean lines, forgive the rather simplistic question but are electric watches of this period generally reliable?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

LozR said:


> Smart watch and as you say it does have very clean lines, forgive the rather simplistic question but are electric watches of this period generally reliable?


Really depends on the movement. This Landeron movement is extremely reliable...probably the most reliable of all electric and electronic movements of this period. I own about 30 watches with the movement and I must have serviced at least another 50 and I've only come across a couple of broken balance pivots and one suspect circuit. I put this down to Landeron's wise decision to embed the electronics and delicate coil in plastic.


----------



## LozR (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Silver Hawk, I will keep Landeron in mind then as I browse the forums.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Simple elegence, a great catch Paul very nice :yes:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice Paul always see plenty of mechanical Doxa,s but thats the first electric I,ve seen I believe they are French made.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Paul, first time I've seen a Doxa Electric. Clean design.

Mike


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice, I feel I need to add an electric to the collection. I do have a Tag calibre s which is an electro-mechanical but I'm not sure it counts....


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a plain Jane electric Paul. I must say that my tastes run to the more extravagant - the watches which really CELEBRATE this newfangled technology. I think the Buren that I bought from Dombox would illustrate this well:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

86latour said:


> Very nice, I feel I need to add an electric to the collection. I do have a Tag calibre s which is an electro-mechanical but I'm not sure it counts....


I should think that a Wittnauer Electro-Chron with the "cool" hands and original band would be the one you need:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> This is a plain Jane electric Paul. I must say that my tastes run to the more extravagant


That's because you're from the New World Dave







. Those of us with a bit of class, will appreciate this Doxa more than the vulgar Buren  .


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > This is a plain Jane electric Paul. I must say that my tastes run to the more extravagant
> ...


Yes, Paul your statement *really* explains all the monstrosities being made by Rolex in Switzerland right now (which when I last checked was still in Europe). Now that I think about, Rolex was even STARTED in England!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > martinus_scriblerus said:
> ...


There are a couple of exceptions to the rule.


----------

